# MRAP's:  Report on Background, Issues for USA Congress



## The Bread Guy (11 Feb 2008)

Shared FYI....

*"Mine-Resistant, Ambush-Protected (MRAP) Vehicles:  Background and Issues for Congress"*
Congressional Research Service report RS22707, updated 24 Jan 08
.pdf report


> Summary:  In late 2007, the Department of Defense (DOD) launched a major procurement initiative to replace most uparmored High Mobility, Multi-Wheeled Vehicles (HMMWVs) in Iraq with Mine-Resistant, Ambush-Protected (MRAP) vehicles by FY2009. MRAPs have been described as providing twice as much protection against Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) than uparmored HMMWVs. IEDs, at the height of their use, were responsible for about 70% of U.S. casualties in Iraq.1 The DOD’s accelerated MRAP program, decisions to decrease the number of MRAPs procured, and MRAP’s performance in urban and counterinsurgency operations raise a number of potential policy issues for congressional consideration. This report will be updated.


----------



## MarkOttawa (6 May 2008)

The new threat--from Iran?
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/iraq/2004394504_mrap06.html



> The deaths of two U.S. soldiers in western Baghdad last week have sparked concerns that Iraqi insurgents have developed a new weapon capable of striking what the U.S. military considers its most explosive-resistant vehicle.
> 
> The soldiers were riding in a Mine Resistant Ambush Protective vehicle, known as an MRAP, when an explosion sent a blast of superheated metal through the MRAP's armor and into the vehicle, killing them both.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

